# HELP.. PLEASE.... found fridge temp about 40



## smokinbill1638 (Dec 21, 2018)

Prepped 4 pork butts last night and got in fridge at 1045. Checked fridge this morning and temp showing right at 40.  Checked surface temp of butts with thermoworks probe by laying on meat and its showing they are  41 to 42.  Are they still safe to smoke tonight?   I adjusted fridge down further but it'll take a little to get it there.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd say you're fine!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Dec 21, 2018)

After further checking,  the temp of the other sides are 46.  I would say it never cooled below forty after prep last night.   Uggggggh.


----------



## dr k (Dec 21, 2018)

When did you get these butts and cause you to check temps?  All fresh not frozen?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd say it's fine yet, since you plan to cook tonight, as long as you get them back to staying cold.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 21, 2018)

I think you'll be absolutely fine.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Dec 21, 2018)

I got them tuesday, put in fridge, pulled out and prepped last night,  found temp up this morning when got breakfast


----------



## mosparky (Dec 21, 2018)

The rule is actually 44-140 but 40 to 140 is just easier to remember. You're good, but get that fridge readjusted. I don't like walking that close to the line.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone.   Definitely getting monitor for downstairs bbq fridge and using it from now on.


----------

